# New GPU



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok so this guy might buy my GSO for 70 bucks and im getting 70 bucks for my birthday which is on saturday so that would leave me with 140 bucks and was wondering what GPU could i find for $140?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 20, 2010)

Say hi to 5770


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2010)

5770


----------



## 0Pluisje0 (Apr 20, 2010)

the best choise go for the 5770. and didnt know that it whas that cheap :x


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2010)

5770


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

if i ony get $50 for my birthday which will leave me with $120 what card should i get?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2010)

used 5770


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2010)

its all ways a 5770 for you can buy one of my 4850's


----------



## afw (Apr 20, 2010)

everyone's chanting 5770 here .... i'll do the same ... 

5770 ... 

but if you dont like used stuff get a 5750 ...


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> its all ways a 5770 for you can buy one of my 4850's



hey i just might.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 20, 2010)

Copycatz, I was the first to suggest a 5770!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Copycatz, I was the first to suggest a 5770!



we posted seconds apart i couldnt even see your reply!!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and one other thing can i run a 5770 with a coolermaster 460w psu?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, maybe even 2.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2010)

2 would use around 497w with your system. one uses around 357w


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 20, 2010)

4870's can be found for around 110 and if you look hard enough 4890's can be found for 140 i sold mine for 145. and the 4870 abeats 5770 by a small margin and 4890 kills it


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

how is this one for gaming?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102859&cm_re=5750-_-14-102-859-_-Product


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 21, 2010)

What size is your monitor?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> What size is your monitor?



17in running at 1280x1024


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, Im gonna be a douche and say HD5770


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 21, 2010)

At that resolution, the 5750 will run everything pretty decently. Of course, if you can, get the 5770.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> At that resolution, the 5750 will run everything pretty decently. Of course, if you can, get the 5770.



oh yeah for sure if i get the money i will def get the 5770


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

5750, 5770


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> 5750, 5770





adcom32 said:


> ok so this guy might buy my GSO for 70 bucks and im getting 70 bucks for my birthday which is on saturday so that would leave me with 140 bucks and was wondering what GPU could i find for $140?



read how much im getting thats all im getting nothing more than that.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 21, 2010)

You may be able to find one used.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say a 4870 or a 5770. The 5770 is DX.11, but the 4870 is slightly better in performance. I would choose the 5770.  I would also recommend the 1GB over the 512MB if you can afford it.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I would say a 4870 or a 5770. The 5770 is DX.11, but the 4870 is slightly better in performance. I would choose the 5770.  I would also recommend the 1GB over the 512MB if you can afford it.



one quick question i've seen alot of people with GTX card anything good about them and are they cheap?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can pick up a nice 260 for around your price range. I dont know much about Nvidia, so I cant really tell you much.


----------



## driver66 (Apr 21, 2010)

260 GTX will ASSTOMP a 5770...........


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant find a cheap enough one, the cheapest one i found was at $189.99


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive seen them used here for much less than that.


----------



## driver66 (Apr 21, 2010)

Look in B/S/T can be had for 100-125$


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

that Sapphire 5750 that you linked should also work that is my second choice for the 5750's. the only difference than the one i listed was 10mhz more  on the core and a different fan that isnt really that much different


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

what if i was to just get a better GPU then my GSO and possibly an bigger HDD than my 60.4gb


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2010)

dont get the 512 5770


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 21, 2010)

driver66 said:


> 260 GTX will ASSTOMP a 5770...........



Uh, not really ass stomp... Just a little bit better.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2010)

ever heard of newegg?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 21, 2010)

driver66 said:


> 260 GTX will ASSTOMP a 5770...........



But the 5770 would be kinder to his PSU


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, what with all the 5770 recommends, I'll have to chip in to and say get a 5770 too. And if you don't want one of them, then a 5770 makes a great alternative!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 21, 2010)

qubit said:


> Well, what with all the 5770 recommends, I'll have to chip in to and say get a 5770 too. And if you don't want one of them, then a 5770 makes a great alternative!



LOL

The 5770 is good, but I hear the 5770 is also good


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

i was also looking at this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127478R


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 21, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i was also looking at this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127478R



Very good price, but no DX11.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Very good price, but no DX11.



what is DX11 for anyway i never really knew what it was for so can you school me on that?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's what new games are useing for better graphics etc, it won't be fully used for a little while, thats about all i know


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> It's what new games are useing for better graphics etc, it won't be fully used for a little while, thats about all i know



does BF:BC2 use it because i plan on buying that game./ because if i can get a GPU that can run BC2 medium and get BC@ i will be happy with that.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

i think it does but you can use a dx10 or 9 card to play it


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

is it possible to get a card that can run BC2 at least on medium settings?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2010)

That 250 would be a good card for you. Its got a bit more power behind it over your GSO. Good price also. Never bought an "open box" gfx, Ive bought motherboards and other things without a problem.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so what what would you do? get that card or get a better card?


----------

